# The Downbeat Deathcore (A.K.A "Sludgewave") Thread



## DarkWolfXV (May 18, 2014)

Some of you might ask "Wtf is sludgewave?", well sludgewave is basically, in a nutshell, very, very ignorant music. 40 bpm whole song breakdowns in drop Eb to mosh and murder people to. Fvck _yes_. Basically, like every band on the We Are Triumphant label.

From Stuff You Will Hate:






Some of you might already know Black Tongue via two of it's members being in the almighty Infant Annihilator:

But do you know any other bands that sound _exactly_ like this? No? Let's chase the mosh dragon together, then :3

Immoralist:


Not really a band, but you might know the dude from "World's Hardest Guitar Cover" video, describes what sludgewave is about really well:


Overthrower (dat end of song breakdown at 3:35 man):


Genocide District:


And, my personal favorite of them all - Traitors (simpler than Word of Intulo):


So, do you possibly know a band more ignorant than Traitors? Or just like to flail your arms to breakdowns? Let's share sludgewave bands here, in order to explore this fascinating microgenre further.


----------



## Vigaren (May 18, 2014)

I'm not usually into these kind of super heavy bands but Black Tongue is AMAZING


----------



## gunch (May 18, 2014)




----------



## MikeH (May 18, 2014)




----------



## MikeH (May 18, 2014)

And here's one of Feign's own songs. I guess that's smarter than posting a cover.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 18, 2014)

If you would have told me that this is what I would be listening to while I was still in my instrumental shred phase back in junior high I would have said no fvcking way but god damn do I love this shit. These days nothing satisfies me more than some ultra low guitars, titanic bass tones and super pissed off vocals! I'd post some links but I'm on my phone atm but I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread for some bands I might not know about yet.


----------



## celticelk (May 18, 2014)

Hrm. The name is sort of obnoxious - this really doesn't have anything to do with more "traditional" sludge metal except for possibly the tempos involved. Basically it just sounds like slowed-down shitty metalcore to me. (Which in my mind is equivalent to "slowed-down metalcore," just to get my biases out in the open.)

Also, "double-dropped D" generally means DADGBD tuning, rather than "dropped-D an octave below 'standard' dropped-D." (For those keeping score at home, DADGBD is the Isis tuning, though they tuned it down to BF#BEG#B.)


----------



## KingLouis (May 18, 2014)

Too fvckin slow and too fvckin low!


..I'm on board lol.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 18, 2014)

Sludgewave sounds like what would happen if Crowbar did an album of Devo covers. 

Despite the misleading name, this stuff is pretty sick. I've been after more music in octave 0 tunings, and this is just what I was looking for Black Tongue is basically pure hatred condensed as sound.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 18, 2014)

I just died laughing. 
I mean, if things get slower and lower than bands like Black Tongue and Traitors...well...might as well record a hot shit into a mic. Those guitars don't sound too clear and intonated live.

On another note: I'm seeing half of the bands that the OP-er listed in August and September.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 21, 2014)

That black tongue track was the heaviest thing I have heard in some time. End of the world sounds, kinda like a darker nastier Emmure or Bury Your Dead with Glen Benton singing after putting a knife in his own throat. 


Put that "who farted" look on my face


Very heavy, sad, angry and dark. I kinda dug it even though I usually listen to smarter music.


----------



## Necris (May 21, 2014)

This is silly. Stop the train, I want to get off.

"All brawn, no brains" would be a more than apt description of this shit.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 21, 2014)

Necris said:


> This is silly. Stop the train, I want to get off.
> 
> "All brawn, no brains" would be a more than apt description of this shit.



That kind of is the mentality here, mate. ^
Heaviest, most down-tuned shit just can't make up for the lack of decent songwriting or lack of creativity.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 21, 2014)

This is the metal equivalent of the chiraq rap scene.


----------



## broj15 (May 22, 2014)

this is something i could get behind.

edit: and is it safe to say the Acacia Strain and Ion Dissonance are pioneers of the genre?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 22, 2014)

How to play down-tempo/"sludgewave" (even though "down-tempo" is the official title I guess?)

1.) Down-tune your guitar as low as it will go. (Intonation and clarity do not matter.)

2.) F**k the bassist. (Your guitars are tuned so low at you don't need him.)

3.) The drummer must NEVER bring the tempo above 70 BPM. (Shit, even going above 45 BPM is definitely pushing it.)

4.) There must be a minimum of three breakdowns per song. (However, if your songs are nothing but a series of continuous breakdowns, you're doing it right.)

5.) The vocalist must only use hardcore shouts, and if he does venture to use a death growl or guttural, it must be as low as your guitars, or else f**k him too.

6.) Every band member must have a constant "Who the f**k farted?" expression on their face at all times.

7.) Wait for the trend to die just like how your vocalist shouts about wanting people to die.


----------



## rectifryer (May 22, 2014)

I like it because I want to headbang but not too fast that hurts my head.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 22, 2014)

It may not be sophisticated music, but I think its good to occasionally just let your brain evaporate. I've had philosophy professors who still watch football. 

Sometimes you just have to beat someone to a pulp with an eight string tuned to B0.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 22, 2014)

.5bpm for maximum sludge. Dirtier than the river next to a Chinese sweatshop.


(I'm digging this, though )


----------



## død (May 22, 2014)

No love for WombWrecker?


----------



## straightshreddd (May 22, 2014)

Black Tongue almost have my interest. Almost. They have some neat sounding stuff that just becomes monotonous as the song continuous. The vox get super nasty, in a good way, sometimes though.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 22, 2014)

Vulture?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 22, 2014)

broj15 said:


> this is something i could get behind.
> 
> edit: and is it safe to say the Acacia Strain and Ion Dissonance are pioneers of the genre?





I love the acacia strain but this one


----------



## DLG (May 22, 2014)

Admiral Angry >>>>>>>>> every band in this thread


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (May 22, 2014)

I hear this, and I picture feet stomping, keys jangling, and a lot of people getting kicked out by security.

My favorite comment on the Black Tongue EP - "What are they tuned to?" "Harley Davidson."

Edit: Also, I'm pretty sure my band just played with Traitors, and I'm pretty sure I'm the dickhead who left before they went on. Bummed.


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 22, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Hrm. The name is sort of obnoxious - this really doesn't have anything to do with more "traditional" sludge metal except for possibly the tempos involved. Basically it just sounds like slowed-down shitty metalcore to me. (Which in my mind is equivalent to "slowed-down metalcore," just to get my biases out in the open.)
> 
> Also, "double-dropped D" generally means DADGBD tuning, rather than "dropped-D an octave below 'standard' dropped-D." (For those keeping score at home, DADGBD is the Isis tuning, though they tuned it down to BF#BEG#B.)



This. And yes, sludgewave is a deceptive name.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 23, 2014)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I love the acacia strain but this one




One of my favorite TAS songs tho


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 23, 2014)

The future of this down-tempo/beat-down stuff...



#inbredcore


----------



## akinari (May 23, 2014)

I consider these guys more of a straight up sludge band than most of the stuff posted here, but this is definitely appropriate. Killer stuff. These guys were buddies with the dudes in Admiral Angry, who were mentioned earlier. I didn't like "No Matter Where It Ends" as much as their other releases, but from what I understand, that's exactly what they were going for


----------



## Handbanana (May 23, 2014)

Does Humanity's Last Breath count?


----------



## jwade (May 23, 2014)

I love love love tuning down to 5 string bass register, but why the hell are the lyrics so terrible in all of these bands? it's like reading the diary of a kid going through puberty. so embarrassingly bad.


----------



## bce5150 (May 24, 2014)

I hate all of this. It's not even that I can't stomach the brutality - I love that aspect of it. It's just gimmicky and devoid of interesting composition. I guarantee this sound will be assimilated and made interesting by a band in the not-so-distant future... but as for everything I've heard in this thread? Yuck. I hated Feign when I first heard them.... but that Traitors crap definitely takes the cake. Awful.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 24, 2014)

That Black Tongue song I thought was interesting- listening to the EP now- but I can't really say I liked the rest of it though. I know it's a weird comparison to make, but to me it kind of feels like Sunn O))) except with more going on. I'm really liking this EP so far, except for the lyrics. 

Also, "Sludgewave" seems like a really stupid name to me, and it doesn't describe the music at all. Normally when I hear "wave" I think techno, and when I hear "sludge" I think Saint Vitus, and these bands have nothing to do with either.


----------



## MikeH (May 24, 2014)

People coming into this thread looking for substance and technical proficiency.


NOPE!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> People coming into this thread looking for substance and technical proficiency.
> 
> 
> NOPE!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> People coming into this thread looking for substance and technical proficiency.
> 
> 
> NOPE!



Yup. It's just low-tunings and heaviness for the sake of low-tunings and heaviness.

And there ain't a damn thing wrong with that.


----------



## gunch (May 24, 2014)

FWIW I like stuff like this, Admiral Angry, Samo and Black Sheep Wall, I just don't like it when dorky toughguycore kids try to reinvent the wheel


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 24, 2014)

On the subject of the name sludgewave, iv never heard anyone outside of tumblr call it that and even then the only person I see calling it that is Jared (the guy who did the worlds hardest guitar cover) and a few of his friends since they're the ones who came up with the name. Most people I know just call it downtempo.


----------



## celticelk (May 24, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> On the subject of the name sludgewave, iv never heard anyone outside of tumblr call it that and even then the only person I see calling it that is Jared (the guy who did the worlds hardest guitar cover) and a few of his friends since they're the ones who came up with the name. Most people I know just call it downtempo.



Which isn't any better, as there's already an electronic music genre by that name....


----------



## MikeH (May 24, 2014)

Who&#8230;&#8230;.cares&#8230;&#8230;? Is it really bothering people that it's called something other than what you think it should be called? Is the world in turmoil because it sounds like it could possibly associate itself with another genre?

Christ.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 24, 2014)

I just call it down-tempo beat-down (or just "beat-down") since it kind of is the next evolution of the original form of beat-down punk music. 

But celticelk just brought up my thing: there already is "downtempo" music.......its an electronica subgenre.


----------



## blaaargh (May 24, 2014)

if were just gonna post c-list sludge bands heres some black shape of nexus (their vocalist kinda reminds me of feign)

ot tho, I can dig on some of this #sludgewave shit, that villains joint goes hard as fuuuuuuck. its deathcore extrapolated to its logical endpoint, and while I'm not usually into deathcore, I admire the fact that these dudes have stripped out anything that isnt siqq pit riffment, .... what imns think. its ignant as ...., and they make no pretense about that, which I respect the hell out of. I have to be in the right mood to listen to it, but when I am theres nothing better.
as for the name, its the creation of sgt. d over at sywh, aka the master of pissing off imns.


----------



## broj15 (May 24, 2014)

how's about we just agree to call it some heavy fvcking shit


----------



## celticelk (May 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Who.cares? Is it really bothering people that it's called something other than what you think it should be called? Is the world in turmoil because it sounds like it could possibly associate itself with another genre?
> 
> Christ.



Not really. I'm bothered because I think it's shitty music. The name thing is just a little extra annoyance on top.


----------



## Greyvy (May 24, 2014)

shit bands, shit thread


----------



## blaaargh (May 24, 2014)

thx u 4 ur contirbutioning

needs more pit riffment tho

BLEH


----------



## broj15 (May 25, 2014)

celticelk said:


> stop liking what I don't like




ftfy


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 25, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Who.cares? Is it really bothering people that it's called something other than what you think it should be called? Is the world in turmoil because it sounds like it could possibly associate itself with another genre?
> 
> Christ.



No one is saying that. The only thing we're saying is that the name doesn't fit the music. That's it. No skin off my ass. My point from earlier is that the name doesn't describe the music and is misleading. I mean, you could call it "lawnmower metal" too, but no one would have any f ucking idea what you were talking about. Actually, that name describes the music better than "sludgewave" does.


----------



## bioniczero (May 25, 2014)

So there is two sides of this thread - a bunch of awesome heavy shit and a bunch of neckbeards having a cry about a genre name that started as a joke and caught on. If it's not your cup of tea, that's fine, just leave the damned thread.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 25, 2014)

Yeah I dig this stuff a lot. I don't think the name is _that_ deceptive. It's like crowbar and deathcore had a slow baby. There's your sludge right there, not sure where the wave part comes in, put who gives a .... 

This is turn your brain off and mosh music


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 25, 2014)

broj15 said:


> ftfy



= 50?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 25, 2014)

bioniczero said:


> ...a bunch of neckbeards...
> 
> a bunch of neckbeards
> 
> ...


People still use this term?

Please show yourself to the:


----------



## Icecold (May 26, 2014)

http://youtu.be/5W99voNsL0g
I'm not even hating, but we should all get down to Grave regardless.


----------



## abandonist (May 26, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> sludgewave



No.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 26, 2014)

jwade said:


> I love love love tuning down to 5 string bass register, but why the hell are the lyrics so terrible in all of these bands? it's like reading the diary of a kid going through puberty. so embarrassingly bad.



Traitors - Dead Nerves


> Here lies a broken man,
> dead and beaten from his own hands.
> The wounds internal, self inflicted
> Without his consent shapeless men have shifted.
> ...



Dunno, but I find these lyrics pretty good. And not a single swear word. Do you still think that these lyrics are embarassingly bad? I understand that different people, different tastes, but I really don't find anything "embarassing" here.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 26, 2014)

abandonist said:


> No.



Mr. Abandonist, I am a great fan of your work, your person and your posts on here. Does the "no" mean that you don't like the music, or just the name? I figure that you'd like this kinda stuff, as you yourself tune extremely low, play slow and minimalistic.


----------



## canuck brian (May 26, 2014)

In a joke band my longtime buddy and I have, we made a song that sounds exactly like the Traitors track called "F... the song, straight to the breakdown"...except we were making fun of the concept.

I didn't think someone would go and do it...


----------



## Necris (May 26, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Traitors - Dead Nerves
> 
> *lyrics*
> 
> ...



Absolutely. 

The fact that most metal lyrics are utter garbage doesn't change the fact that those aren't good.




spawnofthesith said:


> It's like crowbar and deathcore had a slow baby.



Also, this is funny on multiple levels, when you think about it.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 26, 2014)




----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 26, 2014)

Necris said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The fact that most metal lyrics are utter garbage doesn't change the fact that those aren't good.



Out of curiosity, what kind lyrics do you consider "good" (Could you please post an example)? Not trying to start an argument, just want to know. Personally, my favorite are from Lord Worm (Phobophile and Open Face Surgery are the ones which I especially like) and whoever wrote lyrics for Terminally, Your Aborted Ghost:

Hung Through A Coat Hanger


> Hung from hooks of debauchery
> In a habitual-like urge of rotting
> In their chest cavities ensuing swollen uncontrollable lust
> Flesh salivation
> ...


----------



## JoeuJGM (May 26, 2014)

So that would make Danza... _progressive_ sludgewave?  I keed I keed.
I love all things brutal and low tuned, heck I even took my s**tty Ibanez Gio and stuck a 100 gauge bass string on it to see how low I could tune it... my tuner gave up at a low bass A and the pitch just got lower, so I'm not sure what it was  It was br00tz thugh...


----------



## MikeH (May 26, 2014)

All of the butthurt contained in one thread. Here's more to make you mad.


----------



## abandonist (May 26, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Mr. Abandonist, I am a great fan of your work, your person and your posts on here. Does the "no" mean that you don't like the music, or just the name? I figure that you'd like this kinda stuff, as you yourself tune extremely low, play slow and minimalistic.



Yes.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 26, 2014)

ITT: People bitching about simple music being simple. Shouldn't you guys be in a prog thread for technical stuff?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 26, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Out of curiosity, what kind lyrics do you consider "good" (Could you please post an example)?







/conversation


----------



## noUser01 (May 26, 2014)

I think it's a bit harsh to say that it's ignorant music, seems like an attempt to start a sarcastic hate thread towards music that you don't actually like, but okay...

I don't like Traitors _at all_, but I really dig Black Tongue. And there's a similar band from my local scene who are all good friends of mine, and I have to say as much as I (and they) make fun of the genre, they got super popular very fast because if you go to see them live it's impossible not to throw down and have an awesome time. And I think they're really good at what they do. At the end of the day, a lot of people love it. On top of that, those people love making it. If you love what you're doing I think it's insulting for someone to come along and just say that what you enjoy is "ignorant". People said that about deathcore too, and metalcore, and black metal. I make fun of certain bands and genres too, we all do, but this seems a bit much to me... just my opinion.

P.S. I've only heard of it called beatdown and downtempo, not downbeat or sludgewave, so that's news to me.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 26, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> I think it's a bit harsh to say that it's ignorant music, seems like an attempt to start a sarcastic hate thread towards music that you don't actually like, but okay...
> 
> I don't like Black Tongue _at all_, but I really dig Traitors. And there's a similar band from my local scene who are all good friends of mine, and I have to say as much as I (and they) make fun of the genre, they got super popular very fast because if you go to see them live it's impossible not to throw down and have an awesome time. And I think they're really good at what they do. At the end of the day, a lot of people love it. On top of that, those people love making it. If you love what you're doing I think it's insulting for someone to come along and just say that what you enjoy is "ignorant". People said that about deathcore too, and metalcore, and black metal. I make fun of certain bands and genres too, we all do, but this seems a bit much to me... just my opinion.
> 
> P.S. I've only heard of it called beatdown and downtempo, not downbeat or sludgewave, so that's news to me.



Fixed. ^^^  (That's just my opinion.)

But in all seriousness, we share the same thoughts here, mate. It's just that this is a forum where people thrive behind the façade of "perceived technicality" where they try to act smart and try to 1-up each other and say: "Hey man, my dick is bigger than yours because I play more tech stuff" or "Hey man, my dick is bigger than yours because I listen to and understand Necrophagist".
(^ Just overgeneralized examples, but you get my point.)

I play absolutely nothing but technical metal and I always try to challenge myself to learn and grow to hopefully be a "technical wizard" one day like some of the players that I look up to. On the flip side, some guys from other bands and I just formed a new project in a style similar to this down-tempo beat-down deathcore stuff. But they specifically wanted me as their guitarist to teach them and add some technicality into the sound. And I must say, playing the hardest shit that I can muster is cool and all, but I've never had more fun than just turning my brain off for a few moments and just chugging away on a nice, mosh-inducing groove. So yes, we "tune low and play slow" and we go "straight to the breakdown", but then we will throw in some crazy sequenced arpeggios/tapping/sweep-taps/etc. and it creates a fun 50/50 balance that we hope will appeal to more people since it has a little something for the "OMG I must dissect this" tech-metallers, and a little something for the "turn your brain off and mosh or dance" corekids.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 26, 2014)

I think the whole "ignorant" thing is all in Good fun and humor, and more being said by the people who like the style in this thread than those who don't


----------



## Maverick187 (May 26, 2014)

All these bands = Your ....ing moshing!

And Im really glad all the mouth breathing IMNs read through the whole thread to tell everyone how much they dont like this stuff, your unsolicited opinion was much needed!


----------



## gunch (May 27, 2014)

Maverick187 said:


> All these bands = Your ....ing moshing!
> 
> And Im really glad all the mouth breathing IMNs read through the whole thread to tell everyone how much they dont like this stuff, your unsolicited opinion was much needed!



I wouldn't have said anything and just ignored it like all the other dumb shit I don't like on this board but I saw the name "sludgewave" and became irritated that this stuff is neither "wave" or even remotely like Sludge Metal (as I know it.)

I don't know man I hear a band like Admiral Angry and I hear a legitimate hatred and anguish because the music was written by a guy dying of Cystic Fibrosis. I'd rather direct your attention to that instead of whatever the hell these beatdown kids are doing because it's worlds more brutal than anything they'd ever be able to come up with.

If that makes me a pretentious neckbeard so be it.


----------



## Maverick187 (May 27, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> I wouldn't have said anything and just ignored it like all the other dumb shit I don't like on this board but I saw the name "sludgewave" and became irritated that this stuff is neither "wave" or even remotely like Sludge Metal (as I know it.)
> 
> I don't know man I hear a band like Admiral Angry and I hear a legitimate hatred and anguish because the music was written by a guy dying of Cystic Fibrosis. I'd rather direct your attention to that instead of whatever the hell these beatdown kids are doing because it's worlds more brutal than anything they'd ever be able to come up with.
> 
> If that makes me a pretentious neckbeard so be it.




It certainly does


----------



## abandonist (May 27, 2014)

Why do people always use the word pretentious in a negative way?

Sometimes it's the perfect thing to be.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 27, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Why do people always use the word pretentious in a negative way?
> 
> Sometimes it's the perfect thing to be.


Being Based is always the perfect thing to be.


----------



## abandonist (May 27, 2014)

I don't know what that means. 

What is Based?


----------



## broj15 (May 27, 2014)

^^^ if you have to ask you'll never know B^)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 27, 2014)

Let me enlighten you: Skip to 1:03




> Based means being yourself. Not being scared of what people think about you. Not being afraid to do what you wanna do. Being positive. When I was younger, based was a negative term that meant like dopehead, or basehead. People used to make fun of me. They was like, &#8216;You&#8217;re based.&#8217; They&#8217;d use it as a negative. And what I did was turn that negative into a positive. I started embracing it like, &#8216;Yeah, I&#8217;m based.&#8217; I made it mine. I embedded it in my head. Based is positive.&#8221;





broj15 said:


> if you have to ask you'll never know B


There is hope for him yet.


----------



## noUser01 (May 27, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I don't know what that means.
> 
> What is Based?



#tybg


----------



## broj15 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Mischief (May 27, 2014)

jwade said:


> *it's like reading the diary of a kid going through puberty. so embarrassingly bad.*



That... I feel like this should be a signature.


----------



## Fry5150 (May 27, 2014)

Also check out my band, We're not completely beatdown but the influence is there, Especially in this song lol


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 27, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> I think it's a bit harsh to say that it's ignorant music, seems like an attempt to start a sarcastic hate thread towards music that you don't actually like, but okay...
> 
> I don't like Traitors _at all_, but I really dig Black Tongue. And there's a similar band from my local scene who are all good friends of mine, and I have to say as much as I (and they) make fun of the genre, they got super popular very fast because if you go to see them live it's impossible not to throw down and have an awesome time. And I think they're really good at what they do. At the end of the day, a lot of people love it. On top of that, those people love making it. If you love what you're doing I think it's insulting for someone to come along and just say that what you enjoy is "ignorant". People said that about deathcore too, and metalcore, and black metal. I make fun of certain bands and genres too, we all do, but this seems a bit much to me... just my opinion.
> 
> P.S. I've only heard of it called beatdown and downtempo, not downbeat or sludgewave, so that's news to me.



Nah, I really, sincerely, non-ironically like this music, about to actually purchase quite a few items from the Traitors merchstore, including their EP. It's just poking fun at the things you like, like playfully insulting the females to flirt.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 27, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I don't know what that means.
> 
> What is Based?



#Based



silverabyss said:


> ...a pretentious neckbeard...
> 
> a pretentious neckbeard
> 
> ...


People still use this term?

Have we not already established its invalidity in my post above?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 28, 2014)

Fry5150 said:


> Also check out my band, We're not completely beatdown but the influence is there, Especially in this song lol




would mosh to


----------



## Tysonimmortal (May 28, 2014)

If anything, I want it even more ignorant. No noodly Acacia Strain leads. And even slower.


----------



## Fry5150 (May 28, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> would mosh to



Thanks


----------



## bioniczero (May 31, 2014)

I went back through this thread and was surprised by the lack of Beneath The Veil. I haven't heard the newest EP yet, but the last one is crushing.


----------



## tm20 (Jun 1, 2014)

i guess this fits the description


is anyone else from sydney seeing them with Thy Art Is Murder at Penrith this saturday? it's a FREE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 1, 2014)

They remind me a lot of Legion.


----------

